# Time trialling on a fixed



## jazzkat (7 Dec 2013)

Do any of you guys TT on a fixed?

I've got this idea to have a crack at the club 10 on fixed next season. There are a couple of guys who ride it on fixed and they do it on old steel frame bikes that I think they've had since 'Adam were a lad'.
If you do, what frame set do you use? I've been looking at the Dolan pre cursa and Planet x track carbon. Both have issues, that are not insurmountable but I wonder what everyone else (if there is anyone) is using.

Yes, I've googled, been on the usual web sites, forums, but I appreciate and acknowledge as best, the CC advice

Of course I could just slap a big gear on my current ride, but where's the fun in that


----------



## curzons246 (8 Dec 2013)

I dont time trial but I did read Beryl Burtons autobiography and she did most of records on a fixed gear with a 63T big gear lord she must have had a pair of legs.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Dec 2013)

curzons246 said:


> I dont time trial but I did read Beryl Burtons autobiography and she did most of records on a fixed gear with a 63T big gear lord she must have had a pair of legs.


 Check history and old pictures. In the later stages of her career it was all gears, and big ones at that. Time traiiling on massive gears - like horizontal weightlifting and not nearly so much fun. Cadence of about 30, ridiculous.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2013)

Do you ride fixed often ? If you do then it's no more difficult than finding the right gear to suit the cadence to the 'target' time.


----------



## Domeo (9 Dec 2013)

I used race the first month of the new season on fixed. As long as you can spin the gear it shouldn't do any harm. There are also medium gear TT's during the year.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Dec 2013)

I did one a couple of years ago on my fixed, stupidly it was a hilly spoco and part of the course was a very long downhill followed immediately by a very long climb, I still remember the pain as if it was yesterday. TT'ing on fixed isn't for everyone obviously, but can be great if the course isn't too lumpy, gently rolling is about the worst you would want it, spinning out is the worst thing. Frame not important so long as it isn't ridiculously heavy.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2013)

my dad use to race on fixed during the 50's


----------



## jazzkat (9 Dec 2013)

The course has a few ups and downs on it! The few steep ones have me down to around 17/18mph. 
One of the guys rides 80 something inches, but I reckon that would be too spinny for me down a couple of the hills - a 48/14 combo would give me 91 inches, a 90rpm speed of 24mph, while having a reasonable 19mph at 70 rpm and 35mph at 130 rpm. 
Should be fun


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (31 Dec 2013)

I use an old Raleigh Team Professional 531C frame, with a cheap disc wheel off Ebay, usually on 97" fixed occasionally 86" for longer events, even a 72" for some. 
Got my 10 time down to 23:43 on the Gravesend Q10/24 

Just pick a gear and have a go, you'll love it


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2013)

Do not stop pedalling as you cross the line. I did and remember thinking whilst 6 foot off of the ground in a horizontal position that the landing was going to hurt.


----------



## jazzkat (31 Dec 2013)

screenman said:


> Do not stop pedalling as you cross the line. I did and remember thinking whilst 6 foot off of the ground in a horizontal position that the landing was going to hurt.



I've ridden fixed for long enough now for that not to happen (I hope)
It does feel really weird to free-wheel now.


----------



## jazzkat (31 Dec 2013)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> I use an old Raleigh Team Professional 531C frame, with a cheap disc wheel off Ebay, usually on 97" fixed occasionally 86" for longer events, even a 72" for some.
> Got my 10 time down to 23:43 on the Gravesend Q10/24
> 
> Just pick a gear and have a go, you'll love it


Yeah, I'm going to give it a go. I'll ride the course at some point before the season starts to see how I cope with the hills (up and down) on 91" and see how I go. I'm expecting a good time as there's less buggering about with gears and you just dig in on fixed.


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (31 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Yeah, I'm going to give it a go. I'll ride the course at some point before the season starts to see how I cope with the hills (up and down) on 91" and see how I go. I'm expecting a good time as there's less buggering about with gears and you just dig in on fixed.


Well I am still quicker on fixed than on my geared Planet X,


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2014)

I would imagine the last rider to hold competition records on fixed would have been Obree.


----------



## Firestorm (1 Jan 2014)

My Mum time trailing on a fixed in the early 50s


----------



## Smurfy (3 Jan 2014)

Firestorm said:


> My Mum time trailing on a fixed in the early 50s


Can anyone explain what's going on with the seat-stays and chain-stays in that picture?


----------



## Firestorm (3 Jan 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Can anyone explain what's going on with the seat-stays and chain-stays in that picture?


It was a Hetchins curly stays were a "feature"


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2014)

Certainly worth a lot of money now.


----------



## Sharky (22 Jan 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Can anyone explain what's going on with the seat-stays and chain-stays in that picture?


There was a time when advertising and excessive brand names were frowned on. Some frame makers developed frames with distinctive features so they would be recognised. They also claimed that they had some technical feature that were better then other frames.
- There were the Hetchins curly forks like the one in the picture
- E.G.Bates frames had forks with a double bend and tubing that went fatter in the centre.
- Saxon used to have a spilt seat tube to allow a shorter wheel base.
None of these features have survived into modern design and I think most of the technical claims have been discounted by the experts (like those cranks which used the have a 90 degree bend in them)
Cheers
Keith

PS - Just found an old picture of me on my Bates - Just finishing a 50 in about 2hrs 45mins, but I did puncture and mended the inner tube - and all before they put a man on the moon!


----------



## pubrunner (22 Jan 2014)

Firestorm said:


> My Mum time trailing on a fixed in the early 50s



That's a terrific photo - non 'posed' and it gives a real impression of speed.


----------



## Sharky (1 Feb 2014)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> I use an old Raleigh Team Professional 531C frame, with a cheap disc wheel off Ebay, usually on 97" fixed occasionally 86" for longer events, even a 72" for some.
> Got my 10 time down to 23:43 on the Gravesend Q10/24
> 
> Just pick a gear and have a go, you'll love it


 

Most of my times done on fixed and all in 2013 - starting the season on 84", then 90" then my normal 96" mid season, with an occasional 100"+ if feeling strong towards the end of the year. Just about manage to beat my age standard each year. The Grain course is quite good for fixed - no major hills, but a grind going out to the turn and then the return is fast on the way back, but the last couple of miles can be a slog over the new bridge and if a cross-wind. Finished last year with a 27:10
http://www.gravesendcc.org.uk/tens/Tens.htm

Keith


----------



## oldroadman (1 Feb 2014)

Firestorm said:


> My Mum time trailing on a fixed in the early 50s


 A great shot.
The 50's, days of frames too big, hardly any seatpin, funny shaped bars, and a compulsory bell. I read it all in the history books!


----------



## Sharky (1 Feb 2014)

Here's one from the family album - my Dad taken in 1940 - I think he may even have won it with a "7", but he was called up very soon after.
Keith


----------



## vernon (5 Feb 2014)

Sharky said:


> There was a time when advertising and excessive brand names were frowned on. Some frame makers developed frames with distinctive features so they would be recognised. They also claimed that they had some technical feature that were better then other frames.
> - There were the Hetchins curly forks like the one in the picture
> - E.G.Bates frames had forks with a double bend and tubing that went fatter in the centre.
> - Saxon used to have a spilt seat tube to allow a shorter wheel base.
> ...



Some of the tales linking appearance to advertising banning have been disproved but still persist in the received wisdom of the cycling community. 

I love going to traction engine rallies which have vintage vehicle displays as there tends to be a vintage bike section with some very exotic designs. I know of a chap near Darlington/Richmond who has hundreds of vintage bikes and he rotes which ones he takes out to display. 

I hope to get a Bates bike with the dihidrant forks and cantiflex tubing from someone who purchased it in 1947 and it's been unridden for the past twenty years. I currently ride a Flying Gate replica - a bit of a marmite bike, they're loved or hated - rarely tolerated. Some of the claimed technical features for the Flying Gate do appear to be true. It has a more rigid rear end and transfers more energy to the rear wheel making hills easier than conventional bikes.

The Hetchins, I think, look as if they have been rear ended and can't think why they attract such premium prices.


----------



## John the Canuck (14 Feb 2014)

Firestorm said:


> My Mum time trailing on a fixed in the early 50s



excellent..
B&W are atmospheric...she looks FAST

i wasn't - as the photo is inscribed ''Dying on the Southend Road 25.. ..DNF''.........late 1950s....

i 'think' these were my racing tubs as the hubs are different to pictures showing my road wheels...
.




john


----------



## pubrunner (14 Feb 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> excellent..
> B&W are atmospheric...she looks FAST
> 
> i wasn't - as the photo is inscribed ''Dying on the Southend Road 25.. ..DNF''.........late 1950s....
> ...



Great pic that, John !

Did you do many time trials ?


----------



## John the Canuck (14 Feb 2014)

pubrunner said:


> Great pic that, John !
> Did you do many time trials ?



thanks....from 17 i was quite keen for several years ... then wine,women and song intervened
we did a weekday evening training run, and i had a set of rollers in my room
every Sunday we did a morning TT then a club run
i was ok at 25miles - rubbish at 50..!

we also did some 100mile 'timed' runs - forget what they were called
i remember i won a bronze medal - Mother binned it when I moved to Canada........


----------



## Firestorm (14 Feb 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> thanks....from 17 i was quite keen for several years ... then wine,women and song intervened
> we did a weekday evening training run, and i had a set of rollers in my room
> every Sunday we did a morning TT then a club run
> i was ok at 25miles - rubbish at 50..!
> ...


Reliability trials ?

Which club were you in John ?


----------



## pubrunner (14 Feb 2014)

jazzkat said:


> Do any of you guys TT on a fixed?
> 
> I've got this idea to have a crack at the club 10 on fixed next season. There are a couple of guys who ride it on fixed and they do it on old steel frame bikes that I think they've had since 'Adam were a lad'.



I organised a forum ride near Oswestry, a couple of years ago; one of those who attended, was 'Mick the Quick'. Mick won the National 50 TT in 1956, he came 2nd in 1957. In 1958, he won the National 25 & the 50TTs. He was the first person to win both events in the same year.

In the same year, he came 12th in the National 100; he suffered a double wheel breakage and did the last 20 miles on a marshal's bike.  In 1959, he won the National 50 TT again . . . I believe that he was the last person, to win a National TT on fixed. 

Mick certainly can still turn a wheel; on the forum ride, he had no problems keeping up with all the other riders - I'm hoping to get him out on another forum ride this year.

I've enormous respect for guys of that era; Mick tells me, that he'd frequently cycle up to 30 miles, just to get to a convenient spot, to hitch a ride from a lorry. He said that at events, some riders would provide other riders with accommodation; but if there was no accommodation to be had, he'd sleep in a barn, or even under a hedge. They certainly were tough, in those days !


----------



## John the Canuck (14 Feb 2014)

Firestorm said:


> Reliability trials ?........that's it.!
> 
> Which club were you in John ?........Long ago - .I think it was Barnet - our Club evening runs went through South Mimms IIRC.................................


----------



## Firestorm (15 Feb 2014)

Ah . North London. My parents were in East London clubs . The Penguin and the Buccanneers


----------



## jazzkat (17 Apr 2014)

Not wanting to deliberately raise the dead but I thought I'd let you know how I fared. 
At the end of last season my last geared ride was a PB of 25:35 on a lumpy course.
I had a go on my fixed last night (2nd ride of the season) running 90 inches and got a new PB of 25:25 on a slightly windy night. So I was quicker!


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Apr 2014)

Not having to think about gear changes leaves you to concerntrate 100% on your ride, congrats on a new PB.


----------



## MikeG (17 Apr 2014)

Some guy just broke our Club record for a "sporting" (ie hilly) 20 miler on a fixie.......by miles. It's called taking the mickey.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Apr 2014)

screenman said:


> Do not stop pedalling as you cross the line. I did and remember thinking whilst 6 foot off of the ground in a horizontal position that the landing was going to hurt.



I only just avoided falling off doing that the day I bought my fixie - I must have gone at least several hundred yards from the shop before "easing off" before traffic lights - never done it since


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2014)

Old Plodder said:


> Not having to think about gear changes leaves you to concerntrate 100% on your ride, congrats on a new PB.


Never though about gear changes, after a while you just do it naturally.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2014)

My old club mate used to do it loads on the Cheshire Courses. Lumpy as well, but having commuted on fixed for 5 years, yes it can and does work.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2014)

pubrunner said:


> I organised a forum ride near Oswestry, a couple of years ago; one of those who attended, was 'Mick the Quick'. Mick won the National 50 TT in 1956, he came 2nd in 1957. In 1958, he won the National 25 & the 50TTs. He was the first person to win both events in the same year.
> 
> In the same year, he came 12th in the National 100; he suffered a double wheel breakage and did the last 20 miles on a marshal's bike.  In 1959, he won the National 50 TT again . . . I believe that he was the last person, to win a National TT on fixed.
> 
> ...



Spookey, I was in the Royal Hill Pub near Melverley a few days ago and someone there was talking about this guy Mick.


----------

